# RS 232 LabVIEW



## Jorge Aurelio (May 14, 2007)

Amigos, tengo una pregunta haber si alguno de ustedes sabe los que esté sucediendo, fíjense que estoy manipulando el puerto serie desde el labview, hice un VI básico que me permitiera escribir y leer datos hexadecimales, para efectos de prueba hice un puente entre RX y TX del cable serial, sólo que al mandar el 0A en hex los datos que mando porteriormente a dicho número no los lee, como si recortara el paquete de información o como si terminara la operación de lectura al recibir dicho caracter!!!! Sabe alguno de ustedes que pase?? Se puede corregir?? 

De verdad espero que alguien me pueda ayudar no se si sea problema de configuración o algo así, lo raro es que cualquier otro número lo recibe sin ningun problema!! Ayuda PORFAVOR!!!!!!


----------



## Avid (May 14, 2007)

Tambien tuve el mismo problema, no se por que es, pero yo personamente siempre pruebo con otro hadware, no con el mismo


----------



## aerodesliza (Ago 16, 2007)

En el VISA CONFIGURE SERIAL PORT tienen una opcion que se llama Enable Termiantion Char el cual si esta activado al recibir el Char de termination (Default es exactamente 0xA) este termina automatciamente la lectura Serial, asi que solo tienen que desactivar esta opcion(por default activada creo) o cambiar el Termination Char.

Saludos


----------

